# Hiring Chicago Snow Plow Drivers



## snowplow247 (Oct 14, 2014)

We are Hiring 4 Drivers for Some New Equipment we just picked up. 3/4 Ton pick ups with Plows and V Box Spreaders. 20.00-30.00 per hour depending on your level of Verified Experience. Our Drivers have consistently worked 300 plus hours per season for the last 5 years even during low snow years.

CDL Drivers are also needed for two new 5 ton trucks. All equipment is newer. All work is based in the City Of Chicago. Commercial Clients Only.

Drivers Must Be Available 24/7 and On Call. Guaranteed Money No guessing and hoping for Snow. Must Be able to read, write and speak English and capable of completing basic paper work and operating a smart phone.

Email Me at [email protected] and put drivers in the subject line- make sure you let me know the following in the email:
1. name
2. phone #
3. Area You will leave from when called to work
4. level of experience
5. type of equipment you have worked with
6. your availability from Nov 1st to April 1st

Also Hiring Some additional Snow Shoveling and Blowing Crews.

Thanks 
John Stanus
Snowplow 247 LLC


----------

